# Loaders needed



## HC_Fleet

Howard County Government is looking for loaders to rent (with or without operator) for emergency snow removal. Must be rubber tire loader with 3-yard bucket.

Contact John Pearson at Howard County Central Fleet @ [email protected]


----------



## simsfire479

*plows*

if you need any regular plows let me know willing to make the trip down


----------



## JustJeff

Kind of the ninth hour, isn't it?


----------



## HC_Fleet

simsfire479;2101984 said:


> if you need any regular plows let me know willing to make the trip down


What size trucks and how many?


----------



## simsfire479

I have a 8 foot fisher on a chevy 2500 diesel. I can ask a few buddy we all have about the size plow


----------



## HC_Fleet

simsfire479;2102213 said:


> I have a 8 foot fisher on a chevy 2500 diesel. I can ask a few buddy we all have about the size plow


Was just told that we are good on trucks. Just looking for extra loaders (Cat 980 or equivalent) at this time.

Thank you.


----------



## Randall Ave

Just curious, how much per hour, and who pays for the move?


----------



## Superior L & L

HC_Fleet;2102220 said:


> Was just told that we are good on trucks. Just looking for extra loaders (Cat 980 or equivalent) at this time.
> 
> Thank you.


 980 ?? You'll scoop up some cars in a bucket that big


----------



## iluvscag

Cat 980 and equivalent...seriously. Couldn't imagine the nightmare of transporting that into your area with the current situation.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

First post is for a 30k lb machine

Then it's a 70k lb machine.

So which is it?

I'm also curious about the logistics of transporting a machine of that size.


----------



## iluvscag

The width isn't the problem, less than 11'. We've hauled them on our 835b landoll detachable necks before. Youre talking a 65,000lb machine though. Need overweight permits in our home state and many over as the truck and trailer weighs right around 35,000 empty. Height is usually ok, raised up on the drop deck right around 13'3". I just think I'd be nervous trying to navigate the roads getting it there. However large piles of green has been know to put a calming effect to my nerves.


----------



## Herm Witte

The man does not need the BS that often goes on here. He has enough stress right now. He is legitimately and specifically asking for help. As a courtesy keep your response to the point. I understand where he is at as I plowed a famous snow in 1978 that stressed us all.


----------



## HC_Fleet

Superior L & L;2102449 said:


> 980 ?? You'll scoop up some cars in a bucket that big


Sorry, that was a typo. I meant 930. Guess I do need to get some sleep...


----------



## Camden

HC_Fleet;2102533 said:


> Sorry, that was a typo. I meant 930. Guess I do need to get some sleep...


Good luck to you. If I were closer I'd gladly help you out.

Have you tried contacting Alban Cat to see what machines they have available?


----------



## HC_Fleet

Herm Witte;2102467 said:


> The man does not need the BS that often goes on here. He has enough stress right now. He is legitimately and specifically asking for help. As a courtesy keep your response to the point. I understand where he is at as I plowed a famous snow in 1978 that stressed us all.


Thanks Herm. We normally do not outsource snow removal but will definitely be looking at adding some companies on contract in the future for times like these. We will get it done, its just going to take longer...


----------



## HC_Fleet

Camden;2102539 said:


> Good luck to you. If I were closer I'd gladly help you out.
> 
> Have you tried contacting Alban Cat to see what machines they have available?


Yes, they were the first call actually, followed by all the rental companies. This storm affected such a large area I knew it would be a longshot to find a machine. We will have to make do with what we have.


----------



## iluvscag

Have 2 Deere 524k available. Let me know how long you'd need them for, with bucket or pushers. Could have them there in 15-16 hours.


----------



## HC_Fleet

iluvscag;2102584 said:


> Have 2 Deere 524k available. Let me know how long you'd need them for, with bucket or pushers. Could have them there in 15-16 hours.


Can you send your company name/contact information to my email address? Will also need your rate and a quote on transport costs.


----------



## FredG

I would think you would have better luck if you were not requesting such a large loader. I would want who was available with a reasonable size loader you do not have 4 or 5ft. Your a little late to be asking for Specs on a machine.

Good Luck, I hope you can get this done in a reasonable amount of time. JMO


----------



## Whiffyspark

FredG;2102720 said:


> I would think you would have better luck if you were not requesting such a large loader. I would want who was available with a reasonable size loader you do not have 4 or 5ft. Your a little late to be asking for Specs on a machine.
> 
> Good Luck, I hope you can get this done in a reasonable amount of time. JMO


We have 4-5 ft hey windrows of wet heavy snow sitting in every turning lane. Not saying he needs a huge loader, but it's pretty bad here.

Ever seen a 16 wheel dump truck stack snow? Me either lol


----------



## FredG

Whiffyspark;2102883 said:


> We have 4-5 ft hey windrows of wet heavy snow sitting in every turning lane. Not saying he needs a huge loader, but it's pretty bad here.
> 
> Ever seen a 16 wheel dump truck stack snow? Me either lol


Piece of cake, Windrows I would have my airport blower with the shoots on it for loading trucks. Then you can bring the 16wh dumps.


----------



## lfaulstick

Whiffyspark;2102883 said:


> We have 4-5 ft hey windrows of wet heavy snow sitting in every turning lane. Not saying he needs a huge loader, but it's pretty bad here.
> 
> Ever seen a 16 wheel dump truck stack snow? Me either lol


pictures or it didn't happen !!! Lol


----------



## Whiffyspark

lfaulstick;2103142 said:


> pictures or it didn't happen !!! Lol


I should have. He really did the snow pile was over his cab. Every couple hours he'd push it up


----------



## fireball

Sadly, loaders are the only thing that can do everything you come across. You get into these intercity streets and even in July and august you just have 8 to 10 ft of roadway because a lot of these streets were built for horses and carriages. When you get to the suburbs each intersection has large piles left over from the plows but the only way you can push them back is by loader. Most left hand turn lanes have not been plowed so traffic backs up while people wait to turn. 

Who said you can't stack snow with a tri-axel. Ever wonder what they used before there was backhoes and loaders. It just takes more time but it can be done.


----------

